# HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!



## Dragonheart (12 März 2011)

Es geht weiter:

_Guten Tag xxxxxxxxxxxxxx,

ich melde mich erneut bei Ihnen - wir haben aus Ihrer Region noch nicht genügend Bewerber finden können.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich verstehe nicht dass Sie sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet haben - wir wollen weder Geld von Ihnen, noch möchten wir Ihnen einen Vertrag oder sonstige Kosten unterjubeln.

Sie wissen: wir müssen im Auftrag unseres Kunden das neue HDTV, die neue Dimension des Fernsehens, in ganz Deutschland testen.

Dazu erhalten Sie ein Jahr lang ein komplettes Fernseh-Paket eines deutschen Markenanbieters. Selbstverständlich kostenlos und anschlussfertig incl. Receiver:

- alle Sport Events (Bundesliga, Formel 1, etc.)
- brandneue Filme und Blockbuster
- sämtliche Sparten können Sie beliebig kostenlos testen
- vielfältige Auswahl Erwachsenenfilme
- buntes Kinderprogramm

Für Sie als Tester komplett kostenlos - wir werden Sie nur in einigen Wochen nach Ihrer Meinung befragen.

Die Frist endet bald - bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, ohne jegliche Verpflichtung!

Sie müssen nichts bestätigen oder gar unterschreiben.

Klicken Sie gleich hier:

(Link entfernt)


Beste Grüsse & Vielen Dank,

Sxxxxxxxx Fxxxxxx _(Name entfernt, warscheinlich eh falsch)_
Leiterin der Testreihe

PS: Leider muss man es in der heutigen Zeit immer wieder erwähnen: keine Abzocke, kein Vertrag und keine Kosten - wir brauchen lediglich Ihre Einschätzung zur Qualität des Angebots!
_

Ergänzung: Leider muss man es in der heutigen Zeit immer wieder erwähnen: Wer so penetrant um Daten bettelt, plant mit Sicherheit was, um abzuzocken :handreib:


Weitere Infos auch hier: http://www.myheimat.de/augsburg/bla...anie-fiedler-und-max-henkelmann-d1552572.html


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Hallo,

bei mir hat sich ein

_Herr *"Max Henkelmann*, Studienleiter HDTV_",

welcher sich auf seine 

"_Kollegin, Frau *Stephanie Fiedler*_ - die Leiterin der Testreihe "

berief, die mich schon "angeschieben" hätte.

"*Studienleiter*" & "*Leiterin der Testreihe*" - offenbar gibt es bei denen nur Chefs...


Es handelt sich allem Anschein nach um Betrüger und/oder Datensammler. Die im Impressum der Web-Seite angegebene Stadt "Belize City, CA" gibt es weder in Kanada (.ca) noch in Kalifornien (US-Kuerzel CA) - sie liegt in Mittelamerika, im Staat Belize...

Lieben Gruß aus Dresden,
Peter

---


			
				"Studienleiter HDTV" schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag (Vorname, Name),
> 
> meine Kollegin, Frau Fiedler, hat Sie bereits angeschrieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (14 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

>> HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Gut gemachter Spam, sie melden sich sogar erneut nach einer für solch eine Maßnahme sinnvollen Zeit. Das ist beruflich nicht anders, sie halten sich an die Gepflogenheiten, die man aus diesem Bereich erwarten würde. Da sind keine Amateure am Werk und die nächste Welle rollt schon.

Guten Tag Herr Mein Name (Anmerkung von mir: ja, die Hunde haben wirklich gute Daten gekauft)

im Rahmen einer aktuellen Marktforschungsstudie benötigen wir Ihre Mithilfe.

Darum geht es:

Im Auftrag eines namhaften Unternehmens testen wir aktuelle Mobiltelefone (unter anderem das iPhone) sowie Mobilfunk-Zubehör. Uns interessieren die Erfahrungen, die Verbraucher wie Sie mit den Produkten sammeln.

Wie gehen wir vor:

Wir schicken Ihnen Mobiltelefone oder Mobilfunkzubehör nach Hause, Sie beantworten anschließend unsere Fragen - vor allem interessiert uns die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, die Anwendung und Ihr persönlicher Eindruck von den Geräten.

Sollten Sie an unserer Studie teilnehmen wollen, so können Sie sich hier direkt registrieren:

http://www.iphone4-testen.net/12-123-hd-1234567-123.html (Anmerkung von mir: Link ist geändert, URL stimmt aber)

Sie erhalten umgehend alle weiteren Informationen.

Unser Dankeschön für Ihre Teilnahme: alle getesteten Produkte, die wir Ihnen natürlich zuschicken, dürfen Sie behalten. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie uns bei unserer Arbeit unterstützen!

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Hanna Beyer
Serviceteam


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

und bei der Registrierung der persönlichen Daten ist dann auf Seite 2 zu lesen :

Registrierung 2. Teil

Für die Leistung, die Ihnen den Zugang zu unserem Verbraucherprogramm ermöglicht, erheben wir eine kleine Teilnahmepauschale in Höhe von nur 8,25 € im Monat.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Hallo,

auch ich bekomme diese Mails. Ich habe mir mal den Mailheader angeschaut und die letzte Mail kam von unten stehender IP-Adresse.

Gruß Matthias



Details zur IP-Adresse 188.74.15.2

% This is the RIPE Database query service.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Note: this output has been filtered.
% To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.

% Information related to '188.74.0.0 - 188.74.63.255'

inetnum: 188.74.0.0 - 188.74.63.255
netname: DE-AQUATIX-20110106
descr: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
country: DE
org: ORG-AIe5-RIPE
admin-c: CK5000-RIPE
tech-c: AQX-RIPE
status: ALLOCATED PA
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
mnt-lower: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-domains: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-routes: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

organisation: ORG-AIe5-RIPE
org-name: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
org-type: LIR
address: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: 60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: DE
mnt-ref: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-ref: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

role: Aquatix IT-Services
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: D-60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: Germany
phone: +49 69 247504560
fax-no: +49 69 247504561
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
admin-c: CK5000-RIPE
tech-c: CK5000-RIPE
nic-hdl: AQX-RIPE
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

person: C. K.
address: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: D-60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: Germany
phone: +49 69 247504560
fax-no: +49 69 247504561
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
nic-hdl: CK5000-RIPE
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

% Information related to '188.74.0.0/18AS25489'

route: 188.74.0.0/18
descr: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
origin: AS25489
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Hallo, hier ist noch einmal Matthias...

Auch der SPAM für eine Krankenversicherung kommt vom gleichen Absender. Dieses mal ist es die IP-Adresse 188.74.16.34 der Firma Aquatix IT-Services e.K. (siehe unten)

Der interessante Teil des Mailheaders lautete:

Received: from localhost (mail.versichertenberatung.com [188.74.16.34])
by mail.versichertenberatung.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 13586398A007



Ich möchte mal meine persönliche Meinung dazu Kund tun. Möglicherweise arbeitet diese Firma im Auftrag der SPAM-Versender. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der oben genannte Internethoster die Mailadressen aufkauft und selbst versucht an das Geld leichtgläubiger Internetnutzer zu kommen. Es wäre auch denkbar, dass Aquatix Bestandteil eines Firmengeflechtes von Internetgaunern ist oder es von einem solchen genutzt wird. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass dieser Provider vollkommen unschuldig ist. Das müssen andere Leute klären. Wenn aber ein ISP jemanden Postfächer (mail.studienleitung-hdtv.com bzw. mail.versichertenberatung.com) zur Verfügung stellt, dann hat er auch die verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit sich über den oder die Domain-Inhaber zu informieren. Ich habe nachgeforscht und keine Einträge im Domain-Register gefunden. Ich denke, dass hier schlichter Betrug vorliegt und sich der Verbraucherschutz oder die Polizei darum kümmern sollte.

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Tarifüberprüfung matthias mustermann
>
> Guten Tag matthias mustermann,
>
> über drei Viertel der Privatversicherten in Deutschland bezahlen jeden Monat einen zu
> hohen Beitrag für Ihre Krankenversicherung.
>
> Durch einen Wechsel der Gesellschaft könnten viele Menschen sofort Geld sparen, dies
> ist aber nicht immer zwingend erforderlich.
>
> Oft genügt es auch, die Gesellschaft um eine Änderung des Vertrags zu bitten - was
> nichts anderes bedeutet, als einen besseren Preis zu bekommen.
>
> Erst auf Nachfrage werden informierten Verbrauchern dann Vorteile weitergegeben - von
> sich aus wird Ihre Versicherung dies kaum machen! Dies bedeutet konkret: gute
> Leistungen für einen niedrigeren Beitrag - man muss nur informiert sein.
>
> Wir raten: machen Sie den ersten Schritt und informieren Sie sich, ob Ihr Tarif fair ist -
> oder ob Sie zu viel bezahlen.
>
> Dies ist auf unserer Seite möglich - schnell, kostenlos und ohne jede Verpflichtung.
>
> Bitte klicken Sie hier:
>
> http://www.tarif-ueberpruefung.net/beratung-123-1234567.html
>
> Nach der schnellen Überprüfung haben Sie Gewissheit - und können selbst entscheiden,
> was Sie mit diesem Wissen anstellen.
>
> Ich freue mich sehr, wenn ich Ihnen helfen konnte.
>
> Beste Grüße aus Berlin,
> Luise Winkler
>
> PS: Unser Service ist kostenlos. Wir würden uns daher freuen, wenn Sie den Link zu
> unserer Infoseite an Freunde, Bekannte und Familienmitglieder weiterleiten. Herzlichen
> Dank!
>


Details zur IP-Adresse 188.74.16.34

% This is the RIPE Database query service.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Note: this output has been filtered.
% To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.

% Information related to '188.74.0.0 - 188.74.63.255'

inetnum: 188.74.0.0 - 188.74.63.255
netname: DE-AQUATIX-20110106
descr: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
country: DE
org: ORG-AIe5-RIPE
admin-c: CK5000-RIPE
tech-c: AQX-RIPE
status: ALLOCATED PA
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
mnt-lower: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-domains: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-routes: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

organisation: ORG-AIe5-RIPE
org-name: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
org-type: LIR
address: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: 60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: DE
mnt-ref: AQUATIX-MNT
mnt-ref: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

role: Aquatix IT-Services
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: D-60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: Germany
phone: +49 69 247504560
fax-no: +49 69 247504561
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
admin-c: CK5000-RIPE
tech-c: CK5000-RIPE
nic-hdl: AQX-RIPE
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

person: C. K.
address: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
address: Cordierstr. 37
address: D-60326 Frankfurt am Main
address: Germany
phone: +49 69 247504560
fax-no: +49 69 247504561
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
nic-hdl: CK5000-RIPE
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

% Information related to '188.74.0.0/18AS25489'

route: 188.74.0.0/18
descr: Aquatix IT-Services e.K.
origin: AS25489
mnt-by: AQUATIX-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered


----------



## Dragonheart (20 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

_Guten Tag xxxxxx,

im Auftrag eines großen deutschen Anbieters sollen wir das neue HDTV vor dem Marktstart testen.
Hierfür benötigen wir die ehrliche Meinung von Verbrauchern wie Ihnen.
Sie gehen keinen Vertrag ein, müssen nichts bezahlen - Ihre Bewertung ist wichtig, dafür bezahlt uns der Anbieter.

Was ist HDTV:
Nicht weniger als die neue Generation des Fernsehens - unglaubliche Auswahl an Spielfilmen, sämtliche Sportevents, bekannte Serien, reichhaltiges Erwachsenenprogramm sowie Kinderkanäle und vieles mehr.

Was wollen wir von Ihnen:
Wir möchten, dass Sie das neue HDTV testen - bevor es offiziell im Fachhandel angeboten wird. Hierzu schicken wir Ihnen alles anschlussfertig zu, incl. Receiver. Sie können direkt HDTV geniessen.
Sie testen und bewerten das Angebot - wir befragen Sie nach einiger Zeit einmalig zu Ihren Erfahrungen. Sie unterschreiben nichts, gehen keinen Vertrag ein - müssen nichts kündigen und nichts bezahlen, nicht jetzt und nicht später.

Was müssen Sie tun:
Sie finden sämtliche Informationen auf unserer Seite - bitte klicken Sie hier um sich zu informieren:

(Anm: Link entfernt) http://xxxxxxxx/

Wirklich kostenlos?
Ja. Ohne wenn und aber. Wir werden vom Anbieter bezahlt, nicht von Ihnen!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie unsere Testreihe unterstützen - im Gegenzug können Sie kostenlos HDTV empfangen.
Wir meinen: eine faire Sache!

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße aus München,
Karina Markert
Produktmanagerin /
Leitung der kostenlosen Testreihe

PS: Bitte leiten Sie diese Nachricht an Freunde und Bekannte weiter - wir benötigen zeitnah viele Testpersonen, die das neue HDTV für uns testen können._


----------

